# Abnormal test results & 8 grains of Armour



## AlliKay (Jul 10, 2014)

So I'm currently on 8 grains of Armour Thyroid. I worked up to it, and my doctor isn't seeing any changes in my overall well being. I know it sounds like a lot, and from what I can see via research, it is an abnormal amount. But, my doctor assured me that everyone is different.

Anyway, I had labs done, and this is what I got:

T4 Total 10.9

T3 Total 257

T3 Uptake 46

Free T4 1.8

FT4 Index 5.0 H

TSH 3rd Genteration .030 L

I don't know what to do or think anymore. My main issue is the weight. I work out like a fiend, and I am on a gluten-free/thyroid friendly diet.

Does anyone have some advice?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your doctor is an idiot.

The best tests to see what the active thyroid hormones are in your system are FT-4 and FT-3, NOT Total's.

Have these tests done on your own - They are at this link for $59. There are a few useless tests in the bundle but this is the cheapest way to get the Free's done.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167


----------



## AlliKay (Jul 10, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Your doctor is an idiot.
> 
> The best tests to see what the active thyroid hormones are in your system are FT-4 and FT-3, NOT Total's.
> 
> ...


I did have the Free T4 on the labs. at 1.8.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh I missed the FT-4 - my bad - post your range please.

The highest FT-4 range I have even had was 1.8 which is - top range based on your posting.

Can you please post the range for your Total 3. I'm curious because every T-3 lab I have ever had run had a range of 80-200 which would make your result over high end of range.

Armour is a high T-3 medication so it is really necessary to dose by both FT-4 and FT-3.. Being at top end of range on both probably isn't a good idea. What's your heartrate like?


----------



## AlliKay (Jul 10, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Oh I missed the FT-4 - my bad - post your range please.
> 
> The highest FT-4 range I have even had was 1.8 which is - top range based on your posting.
> 
> ...


Heart rate is normal. When I workout intensely is sometimes goes up to about 170. Other than that pretty standard.

My Free T4 is 1.8 and the range on my labs says .61-1.12

The range for Total T3 is 87-178, and mine is 257H.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You appear over medicated. But, w/o the ranges, I cannot be positive. If you are over medicated, you will never get the weight off and also internal bodily organs can and will be forever damaged.

Your FREE T3 ideally should be somewhere above the mid-range of the range given for the FREE T3 lab test.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You definitely look like you are overmedicated to me.

What does your doctor say about these lab results?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy over medication!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

AlliKay said:


> Heart rate is normal. When I workout intensely is sometimes goes up to about 170. Other than that pretty standard.
> 
> My Free T4 is 1.8 and the range on my labs says .61-1.12
> 
> The range for Total T3 is 87-178, and mine is 257H.


FYI - you are extremely over medicated. TSH is useles at this point and you need to be dosed by your Free's only now that you are taking a replacement medication. You are lucky you have not had a heart attack - seriously.

If you were not on replacement you would be receiving anti thyroid medications.

Please go to a different doctor before something seriously bad happens to you.


----------



## AlliKay (Jul 10, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> FYI - you are extremely over medicated. TSH is useles at this point and you need to be dosed by your Free's only now that you are taking a replacement medication. You are lucky you have not had a heart attack - seriously.
> 
> If you were not on replacement you would be receiving anti thyroid medications.
> 
> Please go to a different doctor before something seriously bad happens to you.


He said that I was subclincal hypothyroid and it didn't show up in my bloodwork to begin with. No other doctor would treat me for my symptoms.

Trying to find another doctor.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What type of doctor is dosing your current Armour?

I have had more luck with GP's or a DO than an Endo.

Ask your pharmacist who else writes prescriptions for Armour and give a different doctor a try,.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Holy crap, 8 grains of Armour?!? Do you still have your thyroid? That is a ridiculously high amount of medication, even for someone without a thyroid.


----------



## AlliKay (Jul 10, 2014)

jenny v said:


> Holy crap, 8 grains of Armour?!? Do you still have your thyroid? That is a ridiculously high amount of medication, even for someone without a thyroid.


I still have my thyroid...


----------



## AlliKay (Jul 10, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> What type of doctor is dosing your current Armour?
> 
> I have had more luck with GP's or a DO than an Endo.
> 
> Ask your pharmacist who else writes prescriptions for Armour and give a different doctor a try,.


He's an internist.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think you need to doctor shop, this guy doesn't seem to know what he's doing with Armour. You are way overmedicated and that can cause serious damage to different parts of your body. I honestly would start backing off of the Armour a bit, your Free T4 is way high and your T3 is way, way too high and that's dangerous.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/850924-clinical#a0217
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Just for your edification I am enclosing a link re Thyroid Storm.


----------

